# Who do you think are the potential steals??



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Who do you think are the late first round/second round potential steals in the upcoming draft depending on where they will be taken as of now??


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I think Thad Young could definately end up a lot better than a lot of the guys that are bound to go ahead of him, i think he'll be a steal at 12-14.

Glen Davis if he slips to the second round will be similar to what Craig Smith gave the wolves this year, i think he'll be very productive for a second rounder.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

I think the same way about Glen Davis as well especially that he has now shown his willingness to loose weight and be at NBA shape.

I feel potential second rounders Alando Tucker, Dominic McGuire and Sean Williams can be steals.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Jamaal Tatum. If Chris Duhon can succeed in the NBA, then Tatum can do so as well. I can see him as a mix of Duhon and Earl Watson but with better shooting...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Dominic McGuirre and Morris Almond.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Definitely the two Georgia Tech guys, Young and Crittenton. I believe Young will be a top-10 swingman in the NBA in a few years and Crittenton will be a 18-5-5 type of potential player. Definitely all-stars.

I also believe Jared Dudley and Glen Davis will take the solid-season-despite-being-projected-in-the-second-round-because-of-tweener-forward-issues route that Gomes/Smith/Millsap/Powe(?)went through, especially Dudley.


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

Daequan Cook. With development, he'll be one of the better players from this draft. He lacks some maturity, and probably SHOULD stay in school to shine on what's suddenly become a lackluster Ohio State team. Either way, I expect him to be a dominant scorer one day in this league.

Ron Lewis. Another Buckeye? Yeah, another Buckeye. I thought this kid played well enough in the tourney to warrant a first round look. Apparently not. I expect him to be an offensive spark off the bench IMMEDIATLEY. A team like Cleveland, the Lakers, or the Jazz (teams who lack - for the most part - bench scoring) should definitley look at him in the second round, if not first.

Demetris Nichols. I love Syracuse (I was born there), so maybe this is a little biased, but Nichols is a ****ing stud. Of course, I thought G-Mac would be, too, but this kid has more of an NBA-ready game. Good frame, good jumper, solid defender, solid rebounder, and with 4 years college experience, has... well, experience. People question his toughness, but he played well in a VERY tough conference. This kid reminds me a lot of a poor man's Josh Howard.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Ivan Radenovic.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Rodney Stuckey easily. This guy has all-star potential, trust me.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Josh McRoberts


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Greg Ostertag! said:


> Josh McRoberts


Definitely McRoberts, and Jared Dudley for the second round.


----------



## Silent But Deadly (Aug 15, 2003)

Alando Tucker


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Jared Dudley and Glen Davis.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wilson Chandler. I am sure there are other guys who might make a roster, but to be honest, I really wouldn't want a second pick in this draft. Oh and Marcellus Kemp.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm gonna go with Gabe Pruitt.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

Ivan Chiriaev


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)




----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

This guy



> Artem Zabelin, a 7-foot-2, 19-year-old Russian, is the true mystery man of this draft. I've come across only two NBA scouts who have seen him play live. Both came away impressed. But it's going to take a lot of faith for an NBA team to pull the trigger on him in the first round this year.
> 
> Zabelin measured 7-foot-1 in socks at the workout and has an impressive 9-foot-3 standing reach. He also has good athleticism for a big man. On his vertical jump, he nearly touched the 12-foot mark on the backboard.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think a lot of the mid-late first and early second round guys could prove to be steals.

Josh McRoberts could pan out to be a good all round player. Daequan Cook has talent and could be a Josh Howard like steal. It all depends on the situation and where these players are drafted. If they get a chance to develop and play then they are in a good position. Someone like Arron Afflalo, Taurean Green (a solid option for the Hawks in the second round if they dont take a PG in the first) and the undersized power forwards will prove to be good picks in this draft.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Ill be my money on Gabe Pruitt...

He would be an excellent addition to a championship contender.


----------



## taikaviitta (May 28, 2007)

I would say guys like Jared Dudley, Arron Afflalo, Alando Tucker, Morris Almond etc... Also the European kid Rudy Fernandez will be good, once decides to play in the NBA.


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm also on the Thad Young bandwagon. He and Julian Wright as late-lottery picks (assuming they, specifically Wright, go there where they're projected instead of higher) will be great additions to any contending team in the future. 

And as a homer, Aaron Brooks. Nobody is quicker in this draft and his passing ability was always underrated because of his supporting cast of bigs at Oregon.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Jason Smith.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Joakim Noah- he will go late lotto, but he should go higher.

Thaddeus Young- think he might go #10 to Kings, but still, think he will be good.

Marco Bellinelli- probably in the 20's.

Glen Davis- 20's.

Nemanja Aleksandrov- 2nd round.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Sessions


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Thad is gonna be a steal considering where he will be drafted and where he will rank from this draft when it is all said and done. 

I like Nichols, guy's a sharpshooter he's gonna be a nice asset to a team off the bench.

People have kind of forgotten about Afflalo, I think he can definitely be a nice role player in time. The 2nd round this year has the potential to fill a lot of teams bench needs..

My gut feeling pick this year is Trey Johnson. He's a guy that's been doing pretty well for himself.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Dj Strawberry
Ron Lewis
Rudy Fernandez
Mike Conley will be 3rd best player I think when its all said and done


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm surprised so many of you are on the Thaddeus Young bandwagon. I'm honestly not sure he'll have a noteworthy career, much less one that we will look back and say he was the steal of this draft.


----------



## ktabz16 (Jan 11, 2006)

mcroberts will be a sleeper pick......

for the D-League


----------



## BDMcGee (May 12, 2006)

To me a guy who could become a major steal is Marcus Williams of Arizona. I think pound for pound, he's about as talented as any player in the draft but his stock is on a major decline mainly due to Arizona's lack of team success. As their best player, he's received much of the blame for their disappointing season. Some of the criticism is justified, but not all of it. I think if he can improve his shot selection and take the ball to the basket more, he could become a superstar. If he falls into the late-first, early-second round area, he could be the steal of the draft.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I like Sean Williams, Jared Dudley in the post....Ron Lewis, DJ Strawberry, Gabe Pruitt, and Taurean Green on the perimeter.


----------



## Dirty Dirk41 (Nov 5, 2003)

Alando Tucker will be a steal in the 2nd Round an i Hope to god The CELTICS Get him at 32 Always Nick young i think will be a steal as hes got great athleticism to be a great nba defender an score offensively


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I think Oden is a steal at #1.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

giordun said:


> I think Oden is a steal at #1.


That's stupid.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

"Got to go with my main man, fellow Finn Petteri "Petsku" Koponen... Though he will pull off the draft, if he doesn't get a first round promise from any team."

This is my pick as well. I think he is going to be a very good NBA guard.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

cmd34 said:


> "Got to go with my main man, fellow Finn Petteri "Petsku" Koponen... Though he will pull off the draft, if he doesn't get a first round promise from any team."
> 
> This is my pick as well. I think he is going to be a very good NBA guard.



There are a couple of teams with multiple picks that could take him in round one, if a team like the Rockets couldnt give this guy a guarantee at 26 then they're flat out stupid. He's better than anything they've had there since Sam Cassell.


----------



## E-MO_416 (Oct 17, 2006)

Reyshawn Terry
Rodney Stuckey
Thad Young
Javaris Crittenton
Nick Young
Rudy Fernandez
Marco Bellenili


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

If Tiago Splitter don't be picked in a lottery position he will be a steal.


----------



## Derrell Miller (Jun 14, 2007)

There is one guy NO ONE is talking about and that is Zabian Dowdell. he was a 4-year starter and he could end up with San Antoino with tha 28th pick, that would be a great pickup cause it's time to get some youth in.


----------



## Racerbasketball (Jun 15, 2007)

I like Rashawn Terry and Nick Fazekas as second round steals..


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Jared Dudley, Demitrius Nichols (yes its kind of bias).


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Kyrylo Fesenko


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

James Yap


----------



## Fac1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Belinelli and Cook.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Jared Dudley could be this year's Ryan Gomes? These guys are hardworking players that will fight for every ball. NBA players need more of those than hoping for the likes of the Telfairs to emerge.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Crittendon (if he drops)
Hardin
Belinelli


----------



## Jenness (Apr 18, 2007)

Thaddeus Young. He's raw-looking, mainly I think because his handle last year was so underdeveloped but he's more than just a raw athlete in the mold of Travis Outlaw (who did improve his shooting last year) because of his high basketball IQ.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Jenness said:


> Thaddeus Young. He's raw-looking, mainly I think because his handle last year was so underdeveloped but he's more than just a raw athlete in the mold of Travis Outlaw (who did improve his shooting last year) because of his high basketball IQ.


Except Outlaw had shown next to no basketball IQ until this past season, while I've already heard that Young is a fairly cerebral player.


----------



## Jenness (Apr 18, 2007)

LameR said:


> Except Outlaw had shown next to no basketball IQ until this past season, while I've already heard that Young is a fairly cerebral player.


Hear, Hear, my good man. I agree with you.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Sean Williams is going to be taken with the 1st or 2nd pick in the 2nd round; he'll have to prove he's wisened up over the course of a year or two before he gets a long term guaranteed deal. Kyrylo Fesenko is another 2nd round steal, will likely turn into a David Lee/Paul Millsap player that teams love to have. 

Lots of SG/SF's going in the late first round and early second this year, Jared Dudley is the one that stands out to me. Not a great deal of improvement left in him but he's going to be a rotation player for a very long time. 

I don't see this draft producing any All-Star caliber PG's.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Crittenton and I think Al Thorton will probably be the 3rd best player out of this draft when it is all said and done.


----------

